

 Confidential list of US nuke sites ends up on Wikileaks - sp332
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/06/confidential-list-of-us-nuke-sites-ends-up-on-wikileaks.ars

======
sp332
Document available from Wikileaks here
[http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Obama_IAEA_nuclear_sites_declarati...](http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Obama_IAEA_nuclear_sites_declaration_for_the_United_States%2C_draft%2C_267_pages%2C_5_May_2009)

